# Israeli Bandage



## Reanimo (Mar 12, 2013)

Good day to you all,

Being a former paramedic I am interested in safety although improved safety makes people like me superfluous and improves their chance of becoming unemployed. Being new in this forum I am not yet allowed to include links in my posts but I would like you to take a look at the Israeli Bandage. By the way -and unfortunately- I have no shares in their company or other advantages. This bandage can be used for many purposes and in many cases can be applied by the victim who quite often is alone. It is cheap, very effective and has a very long shelf life as it is sealed in two layers of plastic. Of course there are more products available that can be used but a very big advantage of this design is its simplicity so even a person who because of the accident is temporary unable to put his brains into gear can use it. Also the package itself is very useful to transport small objects that a person might want to use again like cutoff fingers to the hospital as cleanly as possible. Maybe I should have send this post to a chainsaw forum but I want to learn how to use a router. Anyway for a very modest price you can retain a lot of blood in your body. On the internet you can find several instructional videos and hopefully you will never need it. Have a safe day!

Yours kindly, Gijs


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, Gijs; I used to carry a couple of 'Feild Bandaces' with me whenever i was hiking with the dogs. Cut pads on their feet bleed like crazy!
For some reason I got out of the habit. Time to restock the First Aid kit, and my backpack.
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

Reanimo said:


> Good day to you all,
> 
> Being a former paramedic I am interested in safety although improved safety makes people like me superfluous and improves their chance of becoming unemployed. Being new in this forum I am not yet allowed to include links in my posts but I would like you to take a look at the Israeli Bandage. By the way -and unfortunately- I have no shares in their company or other advantages. This bandage can be used for many purposes and in many cases can be applied by the victim who quite often is alone. It is cheap, very effective and has a very long shelf life as it is sealed in two layers of plastic. Of course there are more products available that can be used but a very big advantage of this design is its simplicity so even a person who because of the accident is temporary unable to put his brains into gear can use it. Also the package itself is very useful to transport small objects that a person might want to use again like cutoff fingers to the hospital as cleanly as possible. Maybe I should have send this post to a chainsaw forum but I want to learn how to use a router. Anyway for a very modest price you can retain a lot of blood in your body. On the internet you can find several instructional videos and hopefully you will never need it. Have a safe day!
> 
> Yours kindly, Gijs


The Emergency Bandage (aka The Israeli Bandage) - YouTube


----------

